# Ipad



## Marti43

Will wordreference develop an app for the ipad?


----------



## mkellogg

The website looks fine in the iPad's browser, doesn't it?

Having said that, we might try to better cover the iPad in a future release of the app.


----------



## mojavejen

Hi Michael,

I just sent an email about this to you directly, but the Wordreference site does not look OK the iPad's browser. The words are almost always cut off. At least, this is true for the Arabic-Eng/Eng-Arabic dictionary.


----------



## mkellogg

I just made anther change for the mobile display.  I hope it doesn't break anything, and fixes this issue at the same time!


----------



## septeven

Hi. On my ipad, the forum looks like I've zoomed in several times, or the fonts be sized at 72 pixels.... Any thoughts ?


----------



## papillon10

I use the word reference app on my iPad, and I do have problems with the font size. My main concerns are:
- the screen size of the app was intended for an iPhone so the resolution is of a poor quality
- the keyboard of the app was again intended for an iPhone, so the use is not optimal. It would be a lot easier for users to have an iPad keyboard for the app.
- I tried posting on the forum, and found it very difficult with the huge font sizes. I had trouble viewing what I had typed previously. Consequently, positing took 4 minutes for a simple question.

Word reference has become indispensable to me; I use it everyday. If I could use it optimally on my iPad, I would be grateful. I am hoping there will be an iPad version of the app


----------



## Copyright

This is interesting ... I was using WordReference on the iPhone and didn't like either that standard or the mobile version. But on an iPad, the standard version is just great, especially in landscape mode. Resolution is beautiful, don't understand the "keyboard" problem you mention, and I can quickly zoom if it's necessary. 

If there's a problem it's that I can't copy and paste previous links -- the underlying code disappears. But I imagine that's the copy feature of the iPad, not WordReference.


----------



## mkellogg

papillon,  the app was intended for the iPhone and the iPod, so it isn't going to look very god on the iPad.  I suggest the regular webpage in Safari like Copyright uses.

The good news is that we should have an iPad app available in a month or so.


----------



## papillon10

I am very happy to hear that! Could it also have a copy and paste function? Currently I cannot copy text from forums or the definitions page, but it would be useful because I take notes of expressions and idioms I learn.
About the keyboard, I mean that I prefer the standard keyboard for the iPad, where the buttons don't enlarge when you click on the keys like it does on the iPhone.


----------



## jann

papillon10 said:


> Currently I cannot copy text from forums  or the definitions page


Do you mean to say that the normal built-in ipad cut & paste functionality doesn't work on the WR forums or in the dictionaries when you access the full site with your ipad Safari browser?


----------

